# Video: Audi AG Chief of Product Marketing Explains the New Audi A8L



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When Fourtitude editors were in Germany recently sampling the new Audi A8L we had a chance to meet and chat with Audi AG's Sven Stockmar, Chief of Product Marketing. Stockmar knows well the new products from Audi and hosts a short video produced by Audi of America to walk viewers through the intricacies of the most oppulent Audi yet.

Watch below.


----------

